# Taping with hot mud



## mld

Okay guys how many of you tape with setting type compounds and what do you use, Not so long ago I would never have considered taping with anything other than taping mud. Now I have been using easysand ninety quite bit with good results.

So what are you guys using and results?


----------



## Corey The Taper

mld said:


> Okay guys how many of you tape with setting type compounds and what do you use, Not so long ago I would never have considered taping with anything other than taping mud. Now I have been using easysand ninety quite bit with good results.
> 
> So what are you guys using and results?


I use premixed only use easysand for small jobs or when I dont want to come back alot of times. I want to get into taping with easy sand but I work alone so its alot more work then just using premix but the drying factor is a good benefit. Today I was using easysand 90 and it seems like it was drying in 20 minutes


----------



## cazna

Down here Hotmuds are most common for taping, And works very well, Tradeset its call for us, World class stuff, Easysands soft compared to that. Never tried durabond.

I tried taping mud for a while, Found it to be a nuisance, To slow drying for most of the year, Delayed shrinkage issues, Easysand did the same, I looked back on some beads I did a few years back with easysand and they had shrunk as well, I love our products we have here now.


----------



## icerock drywall

this is how I use to do it

mesh the hole house
mix durabond 90 not ezsand
with mud tube run a beed of mud into the butts then seams ...pushing the durabond behind the mesh and back filling at the same time
any left over mud will go around tubs and 2nd coat butts and beed
then a beed of durabond in one room at a time in all inside corners then flush tight 
then go to each room and wipe anything that needs it....
then the next day I would just use ap to 2nd coat 

I would use 7 bags in one day on a tape coat ...but now I use fiberfuse


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I use durabond 90 for Tapeing. I do the butts first, then seams.then Angles , then corner bead. I've always have had rock solid results with durabond.


----------



## Kiwiman

mld said:


> Okay guys how many of you tape with setting type compounds and what do you use, Not so long ago I would never have considered taping with anything other than taping mud. Now I have been using easysand ninety quite bit with good results.
> 
> So what are you guys using and results?


I've tried easysand so I know how soft it is, personally I think it's too soft for taping (just my opinion), I've always preferred Tradeset (NZ) myself.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Is tradeset like durabond


----------



## Kiwiman

Corey The Taper said:


> Is tradeset like durabond


Yes and no, not quite as hard and not as greasy, you could also say it's a little like easyand only harder.


----------



## silverstilts

I still refuse to use any hot mud to tape out a job unless it is a extremely small job. Don't understand why one would think they have to tape out a job in one day unless it is something like a commercial job where there time frame only allows something to be done. Most jobs don't fall into this situation. Too many people and general contractors have fallen into the thinking of I Want it And I Want it Now.... Screw them and do it right..


----------



## cazna

silverstilts said:


> I still refuse to use any hot mud to tape out a job unless it is a extremely small job. Don't understand why one would think they have to tape out a job in one day unless it is something like a commercial job where there time frame only allows something to be done. Most jobs don't fall into this situation. Too many people and general contractors have fallen into the thinking of I Want it And I Want it Now.... Screw them and do it right..


Depends on your environment silver, Here it humid for a good part of the year, Airdry mud only drys to the environmental conditions, And heaters fans and dehumids just are not used here, Si use airdry muds and summer comes along and drys it all out more and you get delayed shrinkage, Airdrys just not as stable and our hotmuds, I can hotmud tape and bead and second coat, Put on a small fan or heater or dehumid that I myself supply and its all good, No delayed shrinkage.


----------



## cazna

*I copyed this from our guidebook.*

*Cold and Damp Weather Conditions*

*HOT TIPS:*
In winter there is increased risk of shrinkage during these colder months. If the air drying compound is not dry, it has not stopped shrinking.
Some air drying compounds are promoted as a total system, including the taping coat. These systems are common overseas in warm climates or houses that are heated during construction once closed in. Warm air allows the thick taping coat of the air drying compound to dry (and shrink) in a reasonable time.
In New Zealand however, for at least 6 months of the year, the temperature is too low to enable a commercially acceptable time frame for drying of a thick coat of air drying compound. Added to this, for cost reasons, most houses are not heated in winter during the finishing phases of construction.
It is unwise to use air drying compounds as a system, unless you are certain that each separate coat will dry, so that shrinkage is eliminated.
This cannot be achieved in winter without heating the building being stopped. Doing this would eliminate most of the subsequent issues seen by both the stopping and painting industry, provided the workmanship by both parties is up to scratch.
If the individual coats of a joint are not 100% dry prior to the next coat being placed, delayed shrinkage, caused by the moisture eventually drying out in warmer weather, will create hollow joints, shadow lines on joints, tram lines either side of the tape, etc.
A thin coat of air drying compound on top of a plaster based coat will dry quicker than a thick coat. And because it’s thin, it will shrink less in relation to the entire joint. This system generally works, however will also benefit if the house is heated.
In conclusion: think about the implications for total air drying systems before using them. They have their place in heated premises or in warm / hot climates. They should not be used as a total system in a building that is being stopped in winter without heating.


----------



## silverstilts

Man Cazna I really don't know if i could ever work as a finisher after all these years in those conditions, but I suppose if that is the way you learned how to tape dealing with those type of climates I can understand it is just a natural process...I think you had talked about this before I must be getting too old to remember... CRS Can't Remember Sh...t


----------



## icerock drywall

:wallbash:


----------



## cazna

silverstilts said:


> Man Cazna I really don't know if i could ever work as a finisher after all these years in those conditions, but I suppose if that is the way you learned how to tape dealing with those type of climates I can understand it is just a natural process...I think you had talked about this before I must be getting too old to remember... CRS Can't Remember Sh...t


Yeah ive mention it many times now silver so you ARS Almost Remember sh...t


----------



## Kiwiman

I prefer to use hotmud because I think it's stronger for taping, a lot of times it would be more convenient to use air drying but I choose quality over convenience, but having said that, I have no proof that our hotmud is stronger or better than taping mud.....I just think it is :whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts

cazna said:


> Yeah ive mention it many times now silver so you ARS Almost Remember sh...t


 Hey thanks for the confidence there!! Here it is the 4th of July and I feel like I should be heading out for work , Drywall is in our blood and ingrained in us so much it is hard to go a day without getting a little mud on our hands.. life is good eh..


----------



## cazna

silverstilts said:


> Hey thanks for the confidence there!! Here it is the 4th of July and I feel like I should be heading out for work , Drywall is in our blood and ingrained in us so much it is hard to go a day without getting a little mud on our hands.. life is good eh..


 
Yeah Mate, Life is good, Real good at the moment, Winter here, Low stress and work pressure, Grateful for all I have, Waiting for the weather and beach to calm down so I can get out and catch some fish with my favourite toy :thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley

I would never run setting compound through an automatic taper.


----------



## cazna

silverstilts said:


> Man Cazna I really don't know if i could ever work as a finisher after all these years in those conditions, but I suppose if that is the way you learned how to tape dealing with those type of climates I can understand it is just a natural process...I think you had talked about this before I must be getting too old to remember... CRS Can't Remember Sh...t


Its actually not that bad, You adapt and figure things out for your self, I just hotmud flats with homax off stilts, You can box it as well but use a quickfill pump so you can clean it fast, I prefill up the corners and airdry for tape and top coats, All goes well really, Not any slower or extremely little slower than using a full airdry system, Some guys in nz do the full airdry systems fine, It depends where you live, Im in a humid area so what I do after a lot of trial and error is working well for me.


----------



## moore

I've been taping my seams and butts with 90 min since the mid 90's .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4NxrhghDw0&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ


----------



## moore

A/P Pro form [black top] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3G-esEJLXU


----------



## jeepin270

Caz, do u have snow now?


----------



## cazna

jeepin270 said:


> Caz, do u have snow now?


Not right where I live by the sea but in the mountains yes, Ski fields are open I think.


----------



## D A Drywall

Hey Caz what do you call that toy or system. I want to search for videos of it in action.


----------



## gazman

Looks like Caz must be away from the computer, so here is the system it is called Kontiki.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S603YOVf7dY


----------



## cazna

Thanks Gazman, Yeah that's it, Theres many brands available now, BEST toy ive ever had, So much fun, And so relaxing at the same time.

Check out this one, On the day and strike it right for spawning times and wow you can get a lot of fish, We are allowed to set 25 hooks and it 20 fish per day per person here for me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjo67BJ-Org


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Looks like Caz must be away from the computer, so here is the system it is called Kontiki.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S603YOVf7dY


Well If that don't beat all! Those Kiwis are so tuckerd out at the end of the day after chasing them sheep around They had to put motors on their fishing poles!..... :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Yeah Mate, Life is good, Real good at the moment, Winter here, Low stress and work pressure, Grateful for all I have, Waiting for the weather and beach to calm down so I can get out and catch some fish with my favourite toy :thumbup:


Is that. Green thingy a hooka pipe, call you Puffy Holmes from now on


----------

